# PDF's won't load



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Every time I try to open a PDF I've saved on my computer, the page shows for a couple of seconds, but then a window pops up that says Adobe Acrobat XI has stopped running. When I close that window, the file closes. I'm using Windows 7, and Acrobat is updated. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

akhomesteader said:


> Every time I try to open a PDF I've saved on my computer, the page shows for a couple of seconds, but then a window pops up that says Adobe Acrobat XI has stopped running. When I close that window, the file closes. I'm using Windows 7, and Acrobat is updated. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jenny


Either reinstall Acrobat Reader,

http://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/otherversions/

or, better yet, download & install Foxit reader.

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/

Either way, that should fix the problem.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Downloaded Foxit. Works GREAT! Thank you very much!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

akhomesteader said:


> Every time I try to open a PDF I've saved on my computer, the page shows for a couple of seconds, but then a window pops up that says Adobe Acrobat XI has stopped running. When I close that window, the file closes. I'm using Windows 7, and Acrobat is updated. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jenny


..................Get RID of Adobe , and download Foxit reader , it's free ! I never liked adobe because from their POV , you either do business with them or NO ONE ! , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..................Get RID of Adobe , and download Foxit reader , it's free ! I never liked adobe because from their POV , you either do business with them or NO ONE ! , fordy


I used to feel that way, and I was a long-time Foxit Reader user, but Foxit lacks the critical feature of selecting & copying text. You see, with pdf files that are created from document files (as opposed to being created from scanned documents) you can copy & paste directly from the pdf using Acrobat Reader. Foxit Reader doesn't offer that feature.

For most applications that's fine, but in my work I copy & paste a lot of Linux command line code from published recipes. It's critical that I have that feature, so I had no choice but to revert back to Acrobat Reader. When Foxit Reader offers that feature I will gladly migrate back.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes and besides I found a few things that would NOT load with Foxit. And had to go back to Adobe and will not go back to Foxit for that reason.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Yes and besides I found a few things that would NOT load with Foxit. And had to go back to Adobe and will not go back to Foxit for that reason.


Could be, but I never observed that myself. I don't recall having difficulty opening a pdf with either application.


----------

